# Hooray.... Demon is Finally Here!! **pic heavy**



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

So, my little/big red(brown) boy showed up this morning, he is awesome and I know he will be a great addition to my pack. So without further ado, here is Demon's "homecoming"

First Introductions - 
























Already loving the backyard - 








and tons of playtime with Orion - 
















































checkin out the can recycle bin - 








more playtimee - 
































































Penny had knocked him over, lol - 








watchin everyone - 
























dats u shoe, mom-lady? - 








Orion just wanted him to play - 
























finally, lmaooo - 
















just some random natural "stacked" shots, lol - 
















Penny joined him for a sec, lol - 

























And now he sleeps in my lap, snoring his fool head off. OMG DeDe he is perfect, I absolutely LOVE him  THANK YOU. ANd please enjoy these pics.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

OMG! she's sooo beautiful!
congrats!!!!!!! you better update me daily on this pup!! lol
thats so awesome


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

So freaking cuteeeee, how old is the pup? did you get her from a breeder?


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow he looks good! Ive always like the tan and rust colored dobbies!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

oh he is wonderful! Gratz


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

HAWTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

love him!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Adorable pup!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> So freaking cuteeeee, how old is the pup? did you get her from a breeder?


thanks David, he will be 4 months on the 24th, and yes I got *him* from a breeder, lol



Nizmo said:


> OMG! she's sooo beautiful!
> congrats!!!!!!! you better update me daily on this pup!! lol
> thats so awesome


Thanks Trev, and she is a HE, lol. I promise to update as often as I can, I am gonna be awfully busy now, lmaooo



CraziNate said:


> Wow he looks good! Ive always like the tan and rust colored dobbies!


He is a brown/rust and yes they have always been my faves as well  I keep saying I will have a yard full of red dogs one day, lol, on my way there now 



gamer said:


> oh he is wonderful! Gratz


thanks


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

he looks great very handsome lookin guy


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

AWHHHHHHHHH. I wanttt oneeee. LOL. Someday when I have LOTS N LOTS of property I will get all the breeds I want. 

Hes beautiful though Tye!!! I cant wait to watch him grow up!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ooopppsss sorry.
HE lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

what a great looking doberman!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Czar said:


> he looks great very handsome lookin guy


thanks David, I am super pleased with him 



mygirlmaile said:


> AWHHHHHHHHH. I wanttt oneeee. LOL. Someday when I have LOTS N LOTS of property I will get all the breeds I want.
> 
> Hes beautiful though Tye!!! I cant wait to watch him grow up!!!


hahaha thanks Shantel, you all will be able to do so, he will be a big star one day, 



Nizmo said:


> ooopppsss sorry.
> HE lol


hahah no worries bro 



BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> what a great looking doberman!!!!


thanks man, and he is of European decent he is a Dobermann, lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG he's super cute glad he made it home to you ok  He looks like he already loves his new brothers and sisters a lot


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

He is Handsome Tye! Congrats on your new baby ! lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I didn't know you where getting a Doby! Hes gorgeous!


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Handsome boy. Congrats! Look forward to seeing him grow up.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

kg420 said:


> OMG he's super cute glad he made it home to you ok  He looks like he already loves his new brothers and sisters a lot


hehehe thanks KG, he is an awesome little guy, sleeps in his crate all night, perfect, lol  Orion loves him, Phoenix is a bit jealous cause he is taking mom-lady love away from him and Penny doesn't really care, lmaooo



DueceAddicTed said:


> He is Handsome Tye! Congrats on your new baby ! lol


Thanks Ronnie 



american_pit13 said:


> I didn't know you where getting a Doby! Hes gorgeous!


hehehe most people didn't I kept him a secret til I knew for sure and he was here  Thanks Holly



Pittielove29 said:


> Handsome boy. Congrats! Look forward to seeing him grow up.


He gets a little bigger each day, thank you


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Wowo , absolutely gorgeous. Gorgeous, gorgeous , gorgeous.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Where did you get him from?


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

They look so happy and nice. Good job.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

WOW look at those paws!!!He's gonna be huge!But he sure is purty!I'm so happy for you.I've always wanted a dobie


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

very nice dobie! how do u care for so many dogs!? must have alot of time on ur hands haha


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

O.M.G. he is... ADORABLE! look how lanky he is lmao, I really like him! Beautiful!


----------



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

aww, I love chocolate and rust dobies! Great pics.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

He is just too handsome Tye! I can't wait to watch him grow up! I did notice something though... Pheobe isn't in these pictures...is she not a fan of the newbie in the house?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

WHat a handsome guy! He is gonna be a BIG boy! Congrats


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> WHat a handsome guy! He is gonna be a BIG boy! Congrats


Yeah those paws are the size of my head and I got a George Lopez dome!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

He is soooo handsome! What a looker I just Love red male dobes!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

He is so cool! Congrats!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I love his ears. They are show cropped right?
Penny looks like she rules the roost.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Awww what a cutie!!! I also have to say, your dogs are looking very sharp!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

NinaThePitbull said:


> Where did you get him from?


Thank you Nina, I got him from DoUrden Kennel Home his parents are there as well as the rest of his litter. 



SEO said:


> They look so happy and nice. Good job.


Thank you SEO



dixieland said:


> WOW look at those paws!!!He's gonna be huge!But he sure is purty!I'm so happy for you.I've always wanted a dobie


Thanks girl, hahaha his paws are the size of my palm, he is gonna be a big boy  Well when you are ready for one you let me know 



thaim said:


> very nice dobie! how do u care for so many dogs!? must have alot of time on ur hands haha


hahaha thanks Thiam, I do have time not a lot of it now but yes 5 may be my limit for now, lol.



Chinadog said:


> O.M.G. he is... ADORABLE! look how lanky he is lmao, I really like him! Beautiful!


hehehe thanks Chinadog, the breeder said he is gonna fit me perfectly we both are tall and thin, lmaooo



starlitparlit said:


> aww, I love chocolate and rust dobies! Great pics.


thank you starlitpit 



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> He is just too handsome Tye! I can't wait to watch him grow up! I did notice something though... Pheobe isn't in these pictures...is she not a fan of the newbie in the house?


Thank you Shana, I am super happy with him and Phoebe does not live at my house, she lives with some very close friends of mine, there is a whole long story if ya wanna know shoot me a PM 



FloorCandy said:


> WHat a handsome guy! He is gonna be a BIG boy! Congrats


thank you FC, he is gonna be great 



StaffyDaddy said:


> Yeah those paws are the size of my head and I got a George Lopez dome!!!!


lmaooo Oz, you are too funny 



performanceknls said:


> He is soooo handsome! What a looker I just Love red male dobes!!


hehehe thanks Lisa, and they are only called red Dobes in America, he is technically a brown/rust as he is of Euro bloodlines  But I call him red so I won't hold it against ya, the breeder yelled at me when I called him that, lmaoooo



~StangChick~ said:


> He is so cool! Congrats!


Thanks girl


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> I love his ears. They are show cropped right?
> Penny looks like she rules the roost.


Thanks MetalGirl, it is actually a working crop, not too long or too short, I really like it and can't wait til I no longer have to post them, lol  ANd yes Penny is alpha among the dogs 



Akasha said:


> Awww what a cutie!!! I also have to say, your dogs are looking very sharp!


Thanks Akasha, they are all awesome dogs, terribly spoilt but good dogs


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

He looks very very nice.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks Aimee


----------

